# GIBRALTAR, United Kingdom



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Gibraltar strikes me. It's really odd that Britain owns this little piece of land right in the south of Spain. Looks interesting. I've head many stories about Gibraltar's monkeys :cheers:.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thermo said:


> Beautiful! I love Spain.


Thank you , but do you like Gibraltar too? :tongue3:



Kamstein said:


> Gibraltar is an interesting little place for brits who want to go abroad but are intimidated by other cultures :lol:
> 
> Just joking
> 
> ...


:lol: Yep that's right, and the zebra crossings, traffic lights, street signs and litter bins - all so British. And yes that second point is also right - although both English and Spanish is spoken, quite a lot of the time it is spoken in the same sentence - a very interesting combination.:nuts: And I was surprised that the drinking age was younger there but I wouldn't complain. 



Victhor said:


> let me do that little correction :lol:
> I like this place it's got some kind of special feeling, and, being spanish, I preffer it to be british. I see there are 2 high-rises of about 15 floors under construction, that's nice, my dream is that this small piece of land becomes denser and denser with many skyscrapers, sort of Hong Kong
> Thanks for the pics and comments!


Hehe ye. Well I was told Gibraltar wasn't a good subject to bring up with Spanish people because they had strong feelings about it being in the hands of Spain though I'm sure it is not the opinion of everyone. Gibraltar is actually nicely organised. The centre bit is dense but low height which really should be kept there - the likes of Main Street and the Old Quarter are fine as they are but there is quite a bit of open space along Waterport Wharf and the shoreline that can be developed into high-rises to raise the population and skyline a bit more. 



Quall said:


> Hot!! I wanna visit.


Thanks mate, definitely worth a visit! :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> Gibraltar strikes me. It's really odd that Britain owns this little piece of land right in the south of Spain. Looks interesting. I've head many stories about Gibraltar's monkeys :cheers:.


Oh yes, the monkeys. Unfortunately we didn't get to go high enough to see the monkeys which left my younger sister distraught as she had been looking forward to it, and we hadn't enough time to walk up and get back to the bus in time, though they really are a mischief - wallets, hats, sunglasses and the like. :lol:



Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!


Thank you.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
Old Quarter to North End Main Street via Irish Town*








On the hilly side of the Main Street sits the Old Quarter but immediately to the other side, between the Main Sreet and the shoreline sits the Irish Town where it said one breathes the purest English air. Why? Here are the most British looking buildings in Victorian, Georgian and Byzantine style. Why is it called Irish Town? The Pubs. One can find many little pubs from O'Neills to O'Leary's to Irish Whiskey and more.









Main Street









College Lane









The Plazza, The City Hall









The Plazza









The Plazza









The Plazza, The Parliament House









The Plazza









College Lane, Queensway Road









The Plazza









The Plazza









The Plazza, City Hall









Irish Town









Irish Town, Gibraltar Police HQ









Irish Town, Gibraltar Police HQ









Irish Town, Market Lane









Irish Town, Market Lane









Irish Town









Irish Town









The Plazza, Parliament House Archways









The Plazza









The Plazza









The Plazza, Parliament House Archways









Main Street









Main Street









Main Street









Main Street, Sidestreet









Main Street









Main Street









Main Street









Main Street, Sidestreet​


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kamstein said:


> ...Apparently, many of the locals speak 'spanglish', a mix of some spanish and English...


Correct. It's also called "giberish", which is where that word comes from.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gibraltar city its indeed very nice  amazing photos as well kay:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I must say I agree with you!










christos-greece said:


> Gibraltar city its indeed very nice  amazing photos as well kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great pics :cheers2:! I have to get my arse over there one of these days. I'm relatively close to it.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice pics, I went to visit my friend a few years ago who lives just over the border in La Linea and works in Gibraltar, the monkeys jumped on Mrs Jonesy's back which was fun..


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Question fro Gibraltarians: 

How is everyday life there? 
And the climate? I've heard that it can be very vindy and stuff. Especially around Europa point. True or false?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics of a fascinating place. I always wondered how this famous, historical place really looked.
I never expected such an urban area. Looks nice on a great setting.
Thans for sharing!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

1772 said:


> Correct. It's also called "giberish", which is where that word comes from.


Haha yes I had never thought of that one lol! Thanks. But yes it certainly is a real mish mash, more so than trying to understand Spanish or vice versa in Spain itself. :lol:



christos-greece said:


> Gibraltar city its indeed very nice  amazing photos as well kay:


Thanks mate! Glad you like. 



Johnny Blade said:


> I must say I agree with you!


Haha, thanks mate. 



PortoNuts said:


> Great pics :cheers2:! I have to get my arse over there one of these days. I'm relatively close to it.


Thank you. Yes you are comparatively close to it and it is certainly worth a visit. Obviously one would have to try and plan it for a non-windy day which may be rare down there so that you can actually go up the cable car. There was a slight breeze when I was there and they said that constituted as a strong wind. hno:



Jonesy55 said:


> Nice pics, I went to visit my friend a few years ago who lives just over the border in La Linea and works in Gibraltar, the monkeys jumped on Mrs Jonesy's back which was fun..


Oh right I see. Yes it's almost like one big sprawl of urban area with the CBD in Gibraltar and the airport splitting the CBD from the suburbs (La Linea). Yes, I would've loved to have seen the monkeys properly. I must go back when the cable car is working. 



1772 said:


> Question fro Gibraltarians:
> 
> How is everyday life there?
> And the climate? I've heard that it can be very vindy and stuff. Especially around Europa point. True or false?


Well seeing as nobody has replied to your answer, I will say from the information that the tour guide gave us that life in Gibraltar is fairly similar to that of Britain i.e. one of the most hectic lifestyles on the planet. However, certain ethnic groups on the peninsula like to take an afternoon siesta or stop as it were which is very wise. As for the climate, it is warm and dry all summer though the temperature is supressed by the predominant wind off the Atlantic. Light southeasterly winds occasionally extend across the south coast of Spain and give a few days of hot sultryness before the Atlantic breeze kicks in again. Winters are generally mild with a fair amount of rain though occasionally northerly winds take the temperature right down to 5C. Hope that helps.  If there are any Gibraltarians on here, please do elaborate.

I hate to think what the cable cars must be like on a WINDY day! :lol:



Benonie said:


> Great pics of a fascinating place. I always wondered how this famous, historical place really looked.
> I never expected such an urban area. Looks nice on a great setting.
> Thans for sharing!


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

These are the perks of living in Europe, one can visit beautiful places within easy reach!

Great shot Mike!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> ...Well seeing as nobody has replied to your answer, I will say from the information that the tour guide gave us that life in Gibraltar is fairly similar to that of Britain i.e. one of the most hectic lifestyles on the planet. However, certain ethnic groups on the peninsula like to take an afternoon siesta or stop as it were which is very wise. As for the climate, it is warm and dry all summer though the temperature is supressed by the predominant wind off the Atlantic. Light southeasterly winds occasionally extend across the south coast of Spain and give a few days of hot sultryness before the Atlantic breeze kicks in again. Winters are generally mild with a fair amount of rain though occasionally northerly winds take the temperature right down to 5C. Hope that helps.  If there are any Gibraltarians on here, please do elaborate.
> 
> I hate to think what the cable cars must be like on a WINDY day! :lol: ...


Cheers! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A Spanish city with British street signs and street furniture. How funny.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm always interested in places that have that 'living-on-the-border' feel. And the old city seems nice enough to go and visit somewhere in the future.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

kardeee said:


> These are the perks of living in Europe, one can visit beautiful places within easy reach!
> 
> Great shot Mike!


Thanks mate, your comment is much appreciated! 



1772 said:


> Cheers! Thanks for the info!


Your welcome, no problem. I see Nolke has given some possibly better information about the urban status of the area than I have. 



Mr Bricks said:


> A Spanish city with British street signs and street furniture. How funny.


Indeed lol, a very interesting and sort of fun mix in my opinion. 



groentje said:


> I'm always interested in places that have that 'living-on-the-border' feel. And the old city seems nice enough to go and visit somewhere in the future.
> Thanks for sharing!


It's certainly a different atmosphere. I struggle to think of somewhere similar with that bordering feel to it, perhaps Istanbul with the half Europe half Asia scenario or maybe living near the USA/Mexico border. 





pirufioxxx said:


> yeah and malvinas argentinas, thats for sure.-
> 
> anyway i love gibraltar, one of the best places on SPAIN
> 
> saludos españoles


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Please let's keep this thread free of political crap


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree! Next person to continue it will also receive an infraction. Let's keep these photothreads friendly, and apolitical. Thank you!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Cicerón said:


> Please let's keep this thread free of political crap


Bravo! Bien dicho! :lol:



Taller said:


> I agree! Next person to continue it will also receive an infraction. Let's keep these photothreads friendly, and apolitical. Thank you!


Thanks for that Taller, Better - I think that certainly called for a bit of moderation. On a more friendly and relevant theme, next batch of photos coming up very soon.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice pictures.
I have been to Gibraltar twice. Lovely place. :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Beautiful! I love Spain.



It's not Spain, it's Gibraltar.. completely different.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Hasse78 said:


> Nice pictures.
> I have been to Gibraltar twice. Lovely place. :cheers:


Hello. Thanks. I loved Gibraltar when I visited. I just would have loved to finish the day off with a trip up the cable car to the top of the rock. 



LondonFox said:


> It's not Spain, it's Gibraltar.. completely different.


I love Spain too but as you say, it is Gibraltar, not Spain.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Do they also drive on the left there?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Do they also drive on the left there?


No, they still drive on the right, so not the same as the UK in that respect.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, it wouldn't be very pratical since it's so connected with Spain for obvious reasons.


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

I was in Gibraltar last year, it is a wonderful place and they are very proud to be a U.K overseas territory, they feel safe and respected by the U.K government, whereas they see the Spanish government as a bit oppressive. 

They are self sufficient and don't rely on any sort of U.K handouts any more and have their own thriving economy.

All in all though, it is always best to refer to Gibraltar as Gibraltar and the people who live there as Gibraltarians.. they like being their own little country and they remain linked to the U.K through free choice.. the same as every British territory around the globe.

The British Army, Royal Air Force and Royal Navy are always present at 'the rock' in some way or another patrolling the opening of the Med sea (along with the US Navy, who being the U.K's closest ally are permitted to use the base) and Gibraltar even has its own regiment inside the British Army.

The MoD creates many jobs in the area for Gibraltarians and boosts the local economy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos of Gibraltar were also very nice Mike; *when you have time* would be nice to see some new photos kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Those photos of Gibraltar were also very nice Mike; *when you have time* would be nice to see some new photos kay:


Thanks Christos! Funny you should say that as I think there are a few left that I still haven't posted for some unknown reason - perhaps during a lull of posting piccies I will finish this one off.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see those.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful english town ! :cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Gibraltar is a microcosm of what Britain might look like if it had a Mediterranean climate.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> I'm looking forward to see those.





Slaoui said:


> Beautiful english town ! :cheers:


Thanks guys! 



Comfortably Numb said:


> Gibraltar is a microcosm of what Britain might look like if it had a Mediterranean climate.


That's a very nice way of putting it.  Britain only gets short stints at a Mediterranean climate in summer but nothing like Gibraltar. :lol:


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you for showing one of the nicest english cities I have seen. It looks far nicer than Brighton where I live now. (More pedestrian too)


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice pics! i was there last month, it was amazing though i had only 4 hours.I did a trip up the mountain by a great guide with a white van to see the 4 sights hercules' pilars,st. michael's cave,the monkeys on top and the siege tunnels.just amazing. Best part of my trip from sevilla,málaga,granada and córdoba . Nice to see some other parts of the rock i haven't seen!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks Christos! Funny you should say that as I think there are a few left that I still haven't posted for some unknown reason - perhaps during a lull of posting piccies I will finish this one off.


I will wait to post them too


----------



## marcopaulo (Oct 16, 2010)

last week i was in gibraltar and i loved it :cheers: maybe someday i'll move there


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Is Gibraltar part of EU?


----------



## Citizen (Aug 4, 2004)

LondonFox said:


> It's not Spain, it's Gibraltar.. completely different.


Really? In what? Living down a different flag do not make Gibraltar citizens any different from the people across the wall. Where do you think most of Gibraltar citizen are original from? Have you ever heard them taking in Spanish?

Congratulations for including the most xenophobic comment of the year.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Come on, let's be nice. This isn't a political thread, just a photo thread. Take any offensive or slating arguments elsewhere please!


----------

